# did you notice this strange sound?



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

never noticed it in mine ill have to listen now


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

i hear it.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's a release of pressure. I THINK the brakes are hydraulic assisted but I can't find any proof

Mine does the same, if it's dead quiet you can here "PSHHH" when you press down


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

I hear it too. It definitely doesn't sound hydraulic to me, it's more of a very quiet electronic whine that lasts about a half second, but you _really_ have to be quiet and listen for it to notice. But I notice it more when I'm at low speed (like, when parallel parking) and doesn't matter if I'm soft or not on the pedal.

Also seems to happen regardless of temperature. I chalked it up to the sound coming from the break sensor that puts the transmission in neutral when at full stop.

1500 miles on my Cruze and so far it hasn't caused any issues, so I just dismissed it as normal.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

ok, agreed it s normal. thanks all!


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine does this too. However, I've noticed the Cruze makes all sorts of electrical type sounds sittling still with the key in the ignition and radio on, but not the engine. I sounds like something cycling in the system, but I don't know what.


----------



## mrblanche (Dec 28, 2010)

Is it possible you're hearing the release switch for the transmission?


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

mrblanche said:


> Is it possible you're hearing the release switch for the transmission?


 yes because you can feel the vibration in theshifter when it happens when you are not moving.


----------



## CruzeFL (Jan 17, 2011)

*Odd humming sound*

I hear an electrical/humming sound from under the hood when the car is just sitting in the garage, i.e., key is not in ignition. I wonder what the car doing. I was prompted to make this comment here as the noise the thread was descrbing sounds like mine albeit I don't notice it when I press the break. 

As I re-read the thread, it looks like racer114 notices the ignition off noise too. I'll ask my service adviser what this might be at the first oil change. I hate mysteries!


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

my car makes all these above sounds. I m sure it s normal. Last time I was at the Merc Benz dealer I was speaking to one of the techs who said they get lots of these inquiries because of all the lastest equipment on new cars. One of the sounds being heard could be part of the fuel tank vapor system which I believe can no longer just be vented into the air like in the olden days. Some of these items cycle een when the car is firsy shut down. Maybe someone can back up my information when they go to the dealer.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

CruzeFL said:


> I hear an electrical/humming sound from under the hood when the car is just sitting in the garage, i.e., key is not in ignition. I wonder what the car doing.


Many cars make noise when sitting. I have an Audi A8 that makes noise whenever I approach with my super fancy key. Soft noise, nothing big, but definitely doing something (in German??). As long as it is not doing drugs, I am okay.


----------



## kryptonics (Jan 20, 2011)

*Brake Hissing*

I have a LTZ and I've noticed a hiss whenever I'm pressing down or letting off of the brake pedal. It sounds like it's coming from the master cylinder, but I haven't been able to pinpoint it exactly.

I first thought it could of been a vacuum leak, but the dealership said the noise is normal and there's nothing to worry about. Despite what I've been told, it still seems like a strange noise.

Any thoughts?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

This happens to me and every cruze I test drove. It sounds normal I guess


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Threads merged.


----------

